

BoltJS: Another Secret Piece Of Facebook’s Spartan Puzzle? - jmjerlecki
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/29/boltjs/

======
metafour
Is it just me or does anyone else experience the text getting fuzzy when
zooming in on the article text on their iPhone at TechCrunch?

I've experienced this for a while and it's quite annoying.

examples:

Standard Zoom:
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5514110/Photo%20Aug%2029%2C%2021%201...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5514110/Photo%20Aug%2029%2C%2021%2011%2038.png)

Zoomed in:
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5514110/Photo%20Aug%2029%2C%2021%201...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5514110/Photo%20Aug%2029%2C%2021%2011%2047.png)

~~~
marcomonteiro
Yes just noticed it on my iPad.

------
refulgentis
I don't understand the meme that this is a move to encroach on Apple's
territory. Apple could give two shits — unless Facebook decides to get in the
hardware platform business, theres no way Apple loses any significant
business. In fact, maintaining the best mobile browser means it's more than
likely it'll _help_ them sell devices.

~~~
lacker
HTML5 will let Facebook distribute mobile applications through the Facebook
app, instead of going through the App Store. So Facebook can get a 30% cut
through Facebook Credits when a mobile game is built on top of the mobile
Facebook platform, instead of Apple getting a 30% cut when the game is
distributed through the App Store. That's why people interpret this as
competing with Apple.

------
wavephorm
This is somewhat sensationalistic journalism, typical of Techcrunch. There's
nothing terribly groundbreaking in this BoltJS library. I don't think there's
any way you can make a conclusion that this is what Facebook is going to use
to compete with Apple. It's a typical MVC JavaScript boilerplate, there are
about 10 other JavaScript projects similar this. And given my past experience
with Facebook JavaScript API's, I have absolutely zero interest in using
theirs.

~~~
astrofinch
More generally, I can't imagine why anyone would want to build on Facebook's
mobile API instead of Apple's given how crappy Facebook's API has been
historically. (And Zuck endorses this: "Move fast and break stuff.")

~~~
marcomonteiro
Agreed. I don't see why this would be more appealing.

